# help! mouse stink!!!!!!



## goldspur (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a furnace, and when I looked in the registers, they are not made of tin, they are a orange foam board, on the sides as well as top and bottom, now you can guess, those mice have chewed their way in, the smell is terriable, how do I make it better, I can not clean them. It does get some what better when the furnace is on, my furnace has been off since may. I refuse to even have company over because of the smell. I put poisen down the registers, so I probally will get some pretty nasty smells, amy one know how to decent that area, any suggestions would be appreicied, I can't go under the belly and tear off all the paper under the trailer, I can only imagine holes eaten all over and my heat going every where but in the house. I do not have alot of money, so I can't get a new set up. What would work best to get rid of that odor, thanks, by the way the cotton tail bunnies are growning, and doing well.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

This is why I just sealed the concrete block skirting under our manufactured home. There are likely dead mice in your ducts. Sorry, it happens. I know the smell because I've got an 18" section of 4" electric conduit that I stand on end in the shop, and mice go in there and die. 

I know I've got a couple of holes in my ducts as well because a bit of fiberglass came up in one of the registers. (This was before I sealed the skirting.) My current thought is to snake a webcam down there and see where the holes are, then just open up the area under the duct, make the repair, and tape the fabric back together.

You may want to get a can of tanglefoot and coat your piers and any strapping, plus put a couple of mice bucket traps underneath the trailer.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

If you can, turn on the heat with the thermostat set high enough to make sure the fan runs, open all the windows, then go outside for the day. If you have a dead mouse in the vent, the odor will disappear in time. Using heat and air circulation will speed up the process - same principle as drying food in a dehydrator. 

Don't know if taking off all the registers and spraying in Frebrez (sp) will help. You don't want to put in anything, such as baking soda, that will be spread all over the house. 

Here's a thought. Close all the vents. Take off the cover of the one closest to the furnance. Open the vent at the far end of the run. Turn on your furance fan to auto run. Spray Frebrez into the vent closest to the furnace. The force of the air coming from the furnace will help distribute the Frebrez down the duct(s). 

If your vents are like mine, I can reach in and clean for aways on either side of the vent. Using warm soapy water with a little bleach or Oxyclean may be of some help.

One other thing, use a flashlight and a mirror to look down your vents. If you spot a dead mouse, you may be able to retrieve it with a wire coat hanger that's been straightened out or something similar. If you can't retrieve it, at least you'll know where to go after it from below. It's better to patch a small hole than to rip out a lot of stuff while trying to search.

Hope some of these thoughts are helpful.
Lee


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

We had that in out travel trailer. The ducts are shorter, but hub removed the ones he could, hosed them out, vacuumed the ones he couldn't remove best he could. The thing is there is mouse poop in there you'll need to get out(mouse poop is bad to breathe, Hanta virus anyone?). Then we sprayed everything with Lysol a few times. We ALSO put screens on the registers(mice can get through the slots) and patched any holes. Much better no more mouse parties in the ducts. 

My sister used to live in a manufactured home and every once in awhile possums would crawl up in there to die--poor BIL had to go fish them out. Even if he kept the ducts patched, they'd still work their way in.


----------

